# Is smoking marijuana morally wrong?



## stonesour (Feb 18, 2010)

Im a practicing catholic. I know about morals and what is right and wrong but im having issues with weed. Here is some issues that im dealing with on a personal level if anyone wants to join in feel free.

I know that to be good christian you have to abide by the laws but sometimes the laws are misconstrued. Lets take for example abortion. Abortion is legal but morally wrong. So just right there some laws are even wrong. So i think that marijuana even though its illigal is morally on the same page as drinking. Drinking in my opionion is worse than marijuana. you can get alcohol addiction, overdose on alcohol, impare your motor skills so severly that it kills other inocent people. just to name a few. Even our state is in dispute on the legality of marijuana and other states as well. Marijuana has just had this bad misconception that has led people to think that it is morally wrong when in all reality its not. I cant drink alcohol because im slightly allergic and have always smoked weed to aleve some issues i have like chronic pain. I guess im just looking for some reasurrance from my fellow tokers out there. My wife understands and has accepted the fact that im a smoker. She is a baptized and practicing catholic.

Am i wrong here?

oops mods please move this to the appropriate forums. sorry.


----------



## darkdestruction420 (Feb 18, 2010)

I'm not catholic but what is the difference between having a cup of coffee everyday or smoking a j a day? besides the fact some idiot pushed real hard to get pot banned for personal reasons and 1 is a stimulant-nothing. do you feel its morally wrong to take an aspirin or something like that? I think your in the clear.


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Feb 18, 2010)

I am morally *F*#@ed* than!!


----------



## grassified (Feb 18, 2010)

yeah dude, well if smoking weed is wrong, then i must really be going to hell, because I molest my weed plants.


----------



## olishell (Feb 18, 2010)

It's not morally wrong to me.


----------



## statik (Feb 18, 2010)

stonesour said:


> Im a practicing catholic. I know about morals and what is right and wrong but im having issues with weed. Here is some issues that im dealing with on a personal level if anyone wants to join in feel free.
> 
> I know that to be good christian you have to abide by the laws but sometimes the laws are misconstrued. Lets take for example abortion. Abortion is legal but morally wrong. So just right there some laws are even wrong. So i think that marijuana even though its illigal is morally on the same page as drinking. Drinking in my opionion is worse than marijuana. you can get alcohol addiction, overdose on alcohol, impare your motor skills so severly that it kills other inocent people. just to name a few. Even our state is in dispute on the legality of marijuana and other states as well. Marijuana has just had this bad misconception that has led people to think that it is morally wrong when in all reality its not. I cant drink alcohol because im slightly allergic and have always smoked weed to aleve some issues i have like chronic pain. I guess im just looking for some reasurrance from my fellow tokers out there. My wife understands and has accepted the fact that im a smoker. She is a baptized and practicing catholic.
> 
> ...


I know EXACTLY what you are going through here. Just last year I went into a major Christian kick..and had to figure out if I could continue smoking my cannabis.

Let me help to ease your mind here:

I forget exactly where, but somewhere in Scripture Paul tells Timothy to drink wine medically for some physical ailments (something with his stomach I think).

I also started thinking about something...this is strictly from a theological point of view..so please if for some reason it bothers you (being anyone who reads this) please just ignore it and chalk it up to a disagreement and leave it at that:

Did God create everything here on earth? Yes. Does that include cannabis? Yes. Did God say in Genesis that he gave all green plants to us for food? Yes.

Will you get high if you eat cannabis? YES.

That is just some things to get your brain going. Feel free to hit me back with any direct moral issues you may be having. I would be entirely glad to help you ease your mind.


----------



## darkdestruction420 (Feb 18, 2010)

I guess you could consider overindulging on it is morally wrong, that is if you believe in something like overindulging actually exists. I dont. lol


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Feb 18, 2010)

darkdestruction420 said:


> I guess you could consider overindulging on it is morally wrong, *that is if you believe in something like overindulging actually exists. I dont*. lol



i second that, i think "indulgment" is a great need in every ones life, to indulge brings up self-esteem to me.


----------



## Babs34 (Feb 18, 2010)

stonesour said:


> Im a practicing catholic. I know about morals and what is right and wrong but im having issues with weed. Here is some issues that im dealing with on a personal level if anyone wants to join in feel free.
> 
> I know that to be good christian you have to abide by the laws but sometimes the laws are misconstrued. Lets take for example abortion. Abortion is legal but morally wrong. So just right there some laws are even wrong. So i think that marijuana even though its illigal is morally on the same page as drinking. Drinking in my opionion is worse than marijuana. you can get alcohol addiction, overdose on alcohol, impare your motor skills so severly that it kills other inocent people. just to name a few. Even our state is in dispute on the legality of marijuana and other states as well. Marijuana has just had this bad misconception that has led people to think that it is morally wrong when in all reality its not. I cant drink alcohol because im slightly allergic and have always smoked weed to aleve some issues i have like chronic pain. I guess im just looking for some reasurrance from my fellow tokers out there. My wife understands and has accepted the fact that im a smoker. She is a baptized and practicing catholic.
> 
> ...


 *You're not at all wrong. Please don't take offense to my saying this...I am an ex-Catholic...went to church 6 days a week, confession.....the whole nine yards.*

*What I have always found in the Catholic faith and the way families internalize particular situations, is that there is this EXTREME and relentless guilt factor.*

*I'm with you. I'm COMPLETELY against abortion. At the same time, I do not feel "any" Christian is entitled to inflict their personal view upon individuals. God gave us free will....right or wrong.*

*What's "wrong" with MJ I ask? Is it causing you to steal? lie? manipulate? Are you suddenly a menace to society for partaking of the herb? There are SO, SO many legal drugs out there the Catholic church would never even dream of questioning.*

*Don't ever let anyone inflict guilt upon you for opting to smoke a "j" vs. popping some chemicals.*


----------



## FlyLikeAnEagle (Feb 18, 2010)

Being a christian is morally wrong.


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Feb 18, 2010)

Babs34 said:


> *You're not at all wrong. Please don't take offense to my saying this...I am an ex-Catholic...went to church 6 days a week, confession.....the whole nine yards.*
> 
> *What I have always found in the Catholic faith and the way families internalize particular situations, is that there is this EXTREME and relentless guilt factor.*
> 
> ...


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Feb 18, 2010)

FlyLikeAnEagle said:


> Being a christian is morally wrong.



i wouldnt go that far, but thats y im more along the lines of agnostic than anything.


----------



## drew k.420 (Feb 18, 2010)

dude,your a catholic you can do anything you want ,just go to confession afterwards and say 10 hail marys and you should go straight to heaven.right..i mean,what the hay your preists can fuck little boys and still go to heaven,i think your good to go on a little bit of weed>


----------



## guitarabuser (Feb 18, 2010)

No thing in and of itself is evil. The heart of man makes it evil. I think I heard that at church many years ago. 
Weed is no different.


----------



## UNICRONLIVES (Feb 18, 2010)

ITS MORALLY WRONG NOT TO SMOKE IT!!!! lmao!!!


----------



## growin4myhead (Feb 18, 2010)

I don't remember reading in the bible anywhere that smoking marijuana was prohibited.....as a matter of fact doesn't the bible hint at it being a usefull plants?

*What is the Word of God on the Cannabis plant? The hemp plant (scientific name: cannabis, slang: marijuana) is one of the many useful herbs "yielding seed after its kind" created and blessed by God on the third day of creation, "and God saw that it was good." (Genesis 1:12) He gave hemp for people to use with our free will.
God said, "Behold, I have given you every herb bearing seed which is upon the face of all the earth.&#8230;To you it will be for meat." &#8230; And God saw everything that he had made, and, behold, it was very good. (Genesis 1:29-31) The Bible predicts some herb's prohibition. "Now the Spirit speaketh expressly, that in the latter times, some shall &#8230; speak lies in hypocrisy &#8230; commanding to abstain from meats which God hath created to be received with thanksgiving of them which believe and know the truth. (Paul: 1 Timothy 4:1-3)
The Bible speaks of a special plant. "I will raise up for them a plant of renown, and they shall be no more consumed with hunger in the land, neither bear the shame of the heathen any more." (Ezekiel 34:29) A healing plant. On either side of the river, was there the tree of life, which bare 12 manner of fruits, and yielding her fruit every month; and the leaves of the tree were for the healing of the nations. (Revelations 22:1-2) A gift from God.

*


----------



## stonesour (Feb 18, 2010)

Babs34 said:


> *You're not at all wrong. Please don't take offense to my saying this...I am an ex-Catholic...went to church 6 days a week, confession.....the whole nine yards.*
> 
> *What I have always found in the Catholic faith and the way families internalize particular situations, is that there is this EXTREME and relentless guilt factor.*
> 
> ...


actually this helped alot. If it doesnt alter who i am, being in stealing, mainpulating things to go my way than its not wrong.


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Feb 18, 2010)

drew k.420 said:


> dude,your a catholic you can do anything you want ,just go to confession afterwards and say 10 hail marys and you should go straight to heaven.right..i mean,what the hay your preists can fuck little boys and still go to heaven,i think your good to go on a little bit of weed>


WOW! low blow.



UNICRONLIVES said:


> ITS MORALLY WRONG NOT TO SMOKE IT!!!! lmao!!!


Ditto.


----------



## stonesour (Feb 18, 2010)

drew k.420 said:


> dude,your a catholic you can do anything you want ,just go to confession afterwards and say 10 hail marys and you should go straight to heaven.right..i mean,what the hay your preists can fuck little boys and still go to heaven,i think your good to go on a little bit of weed>


actually i didnt mean this to be a religous discussion on catholism. I just wanted to discuss the morality of weed really. sorry.


----------



## UNICRONLIVES (Feb 18, 2010)

the "Bible"!!!??? dont buy into whats been thrown around for 2-3K yrs bro! go straight to the source if you want to know!! look at the lost book of Enki and all the sumerian tablets!! this is the "Bible" before all the hebrews and christians and catholics and islamics got ahold of it and made it to fit their ideas!! Which is one God to believe in!!


----------



## stonesour (Feb 18, 2010)

Babs34 said:


> *You're not at all wrong. Please don't take offense to my saying this...I am an ex-Catholic...went to church 6 days a week, confession.....the whole nine yards.*
> 
> *What I have always found in the Catholic faith and the way families internalize particular situations, is that there is this EXTREME and relentless guilt factor.*
> 
> ...


I dont get any kind of pressure as far as guilt is concerned in my church, mainly because since i dont think that smoking weed is wrong, i dont confess it.


----------



## blade9z (Feb 18, 2010)

I think the problem is that some people demonized cannabis for the last (who know how many years), so it becomes illegal. Is it because people in the bible uses alcohol that makes it ok to drink? Why is it ok because you get high from alcohol as well. It is just a accepted substance at the time the bible is written so it is all ok afterward. Where in the bible did it say that you should not smoke cannabis? Many old culture like China, India has been using cannabis as a medician for thousands of years, and in the last few hundreds of years the western culture decided it is illegal substance and it is evil, many people who has no understanding of cannabis will say it is evil because their predecessors said so. Many scientific study has shown cannabis can have many medicianal values and it is safer than alcohol. It is these dogma that makes your feel guilty, not cannabis itself.


----------



## crz20 (Feb 18, 2010)

stonesour said:


> Im a practicing catholic. I know about morals and what is right and wrong but im having issues with weed. Here is some issues that im dealing with on a personal level if anyone wants to join in feel free.
> 
> I know that to be good christian you have to abide by the laws but sometimes the laws are misconstrued. Lets take for example abortion. Abortion is legal but morally wrong. So just right there some laws are even wrong. So i think that marijuana even though its illigal is morally on the same page as drinking. Drinking in my opionion is worse than marijuana. you can get alcohol addiction, overdose on alcohol, impare your motor skills so severly that it kills other inocent people. just to name a few. Even our state is in dispute on the legality of marijuana and other states as well. Marijuana has just had this bad misconception that has led people to think that it is morally wrong when in all reality its not. I cant drink alcohol because im slightly allergic and have always smoked weed to aleve some issues i have like chronic pain. I guess im just looking for some reasurrance from my fellow tokers out there. My wife understands and has accepted the fact that im a smoker. She is a baptized and practicing catholic.
> 
> ...


i personally dont believe in any prophets but i know people that are really committed to there religion and smoke weed, they tell me that its not morally wrong because the simple fact that it is natural and it hurts you in no way shape or form they use it for many reasons like meditate, and as medicine really its plain and simple the reason people would take as wrong thing cause of its past and how its been brought up and because its illegal. dont let the govt fool you, just cause its illegal its not a bad thing they just dont know any better, hope this helps you my good friend.


----------



## darkdestruction420 (Feb 18, 2010)

evil and good dont really exist when it comes to god imo. its all in our mind. if god made humans in his image that would also mean god is also made of both good and evil. everything in creation came from within god right? that would mean evil also resided in god. right? if god truly is all merciful and all forgiving and all loving like they say why would he ever punish one of his children for all eternity just because they sinned or chose the *wrong religion*? man invented religion to control people, and it works. but god loves you no matter what.


----------



## FlyLikeAnEagle (Feb 18, 2010)

Maybe you should ask all the millions of people whose lives have been ruined due to laws against marijuana that have been pushed by the 'moral christians'.


----------



## stonesour (Feb 18, 2010)

blade9z said:


> I think the problem is that some people demonized cannabis for the last (who know how many years), so it becomes illegal. Is it because people in the bible uses alcohol that makes it ok to drink? Why is it ok because you get high from alcohol as well. It is just a accepted substance at the time the bible is written so it is all ok afterward. Where in the bible did it say that you should not smoke cannabis? Many old culture like China, India has been using cannabis as a medician for thousands of years, and in the last few hundreds of years the western culture decided it is illegal substance and it is evil, many people who has no understanding of cannabis will say it is evil because their predecessors said so. Many scientific study has shown cannabis can have many medicianal values and it is safer than alcohol. It is these dogma that makes your feel guilty, not cannabis itself.


right its that dogma and stereotype that was instilled in my head when i was young that makes me feel guilty. Im am getting over that though.


----------



## darkdestruction420 (Feb 18, 2010)

stonesour said:


> actually i didnt mean this to be a religous discussion on catholism. I just wanted to discuss the morality of weed really. sorry.


 sorry, i did it too, but its kinda hard to discuss the morals of a religion w/o talking about the religion and what its belief system is..


----------



## stonesour (Feb 18, 2010)

crz20 said:


> i personally dont believe in any prophets but i know people that are really committed to there religion and smoke weed, they tell me that its not morally wrong because the simple fact that it is natural and it hurts you in no way shape or form they use it for many reasons like meditate, and as medicine really its plain and simple the reason people would take as wrong thing cause of its past and how its been brought up and because its illegal. dont let the govt fool you, just cause its illegal its not a bad thing they just dont know any better, hope this helps you my good friend.


responses like this is why i posted this question, thanks.


----------



## stonesour (Feb 18, 2010)

darkdestruction420 said:


> sorry, i did it too, but its kinda hard to discuss the morals of a religion w/o talking about the religion and what its belief system is..


yeah your right, but it never ends up good. I was hoping to get some responses that didnt end up in a flame war.


----------



## crz20 (Feb 18, 2010)

stonesour said:


> I dont get any kind of pressure as far as guilt is concerned in my church, mainly because since i dont think that smoking weed is wrong, i dont confess it.


dude confess it who cares?

"*Every moving thing that liveth shall be meat for you; even as the green herb have I given you all things.*" (Genesis 9:3). 

"He causeth the grass to grow for the cattle, and herb for the service of man." --Psalms 104:14 ​


----------



## johnny961 (Feb 18, 2010)

Humans have been smoking pot since it has been growing or animals have ate it & i figuire it has been for awhile since it is still here. Did'nt drop out of the sky 1 day or was man made. Let us just make it a little better the next time around.


----------



## crz20 (Feb 18, 2010)

religion and politics is a never ending argument no onw ill ever be right no one will ever win. i only believe in peace and love. might not ever happen among the world but spreading it as much as possible im content.


----------



## Babs34 (Feb 18, 2010)

stonesour said:


> actually i didnt mean this to be a religous discussion on catholism. I just wanted to discuss the morality of weed really. sorry.


 *Don't apologize. What they stated was entirely out of line and inappropriate. Hate to say it, but there are plenty who find "believers" insulting on this forum.*
*Some of us "weirdos" still exist however, LOL.*
*Seriously, no shame on my part...nor should there be on yours. *


----------



## johnny961 (Feb 18, 2010)

I'm just glad i found a quart mason 3/4 jar full of thai*skunk i forgot about.


----------



## crz20 (Feb 18, 2010)

darkdestruction420 said:


> evil and good dont really exist when it comes to god imo. its all in our mind. if god made humans in his image that would also mean god is also made of both good and evil. everything in creation came from within god right? that would mean evil also resided in god. right? if god truly is all merciful and all forgiving and all loving like they say why would he ever punish one of his children for all eternity just because they sinned or chose the *wrong religion*? man invented religion to control people, and it works. but god loves you no matter what.


exactly. ever read ishmael by daniel quinn?


----------



## crz20 (Feb 18, 2010)

dont get me wrong guys i have respet for people who believe in religions.


----------



## blade9z (Feb 18, 2010)

I only respect those who "really" believe in their religion and do good for "everyone" 
and those who don't believe in any religion and do good for "everyone".


----------



## statik (Feb 18, 2010)

Wow this thread blew up. They always do though around these kinds of topics.

Anyway, Babs34 nailed it right on the head. As long as it does not change who you are...make you irresponsible or you wind up stealing/selling it to kids etc to support your habit then don't stress it. You are an adult in a free country. What you choose to use as a medication while in the confines of your own home is no one else's business..and they have no right to tell you otherwise.

As far as comparing cannabis to vicodin... did you know that about 1,000 people every year die from using aspirin (rye syndrome...extreme example, but still true)? How many people have died from smoking a bowl? It's not you who needs to rethink their moral values my friend. Quite the opposite.

I'd like to note that my extreme Christian kick lasted about 8 months or so before I couldn't turn my back on my friends because they didn't believe what I did. Even though they completely accepted my change of belief. Just could not justify leaving those behind who had been closer to me than some family members, helped me out when I was at my lowest points in life. To me, that does not show God's grace, love or mercy.

But damnit...thats another thread...


----------



## bobsgreen (Feb 18, 2010)

FuZZyBUDz said:


> i wouldnt go that far, but thats y im more along the lines of agnostic than anything.


correction:Being a catlick is morally wrong


----------



## bcbudlover83 (Feb 18, 2010)

I consider myself agnostic but I will try to put your mind at ease.

1st: The bible says that god created everything on this earth.

2nd: The story about Adam and Eve eating an apple from the forbidden tree is a story about prohibition if I have ever heard. God prohibited Adam and Eve from eating the apples and not even god himself could stop two people from eating an apple from a tree, if god can't do it then what makes anyone think the government can stop anyone?

3rd: Most of the problems associated with marijuana come from prohibition itself. Prohibition forces people to buy it from the gangs instead of buying it legally. The government is essentially protecting the gangs business by not allowing legal competition.

4th: Marijuana has many legit uses, it increases appetite in cancer and hiv/aids patients. Its a very good muscle relaxant, it can relieve headaches, it helps patients with glaucoma, etc.

5th: It has never killed anyone and it less addictive than coffee.

The only bad thing marijuana does to most people is it makes it ok to be bored, and its when we are bored that we should be doing stuff to improve ourselves like learning guitar or reading, etc.


----------



## MacGuyver4.2.0 (Feb 18, 2010)

The ONLY thing I have found 'wrong' with cannabis is ...smoking it. Like alot of other med patients I use a high quality vaporizer and/or edibles. My spouses father died of lung cancer from smoking all his life, so we don't understand why so many have to smoke 'anything' anymore. But to each his own. Unless of course you kill someone else with cancer via second hand smoke, like his wife for instance. Granted MJ doesn't have as many carcinogens as tobacco products, combustion of ANY materials releases harmful chemicals. 
Drop the guilt trip, eat some hash brownies or vape a bowl and go do something good for someone else. If you want to be true to yourself, start there.


----------



## zaggie420 (Feb 19, 2010)

its a natural plant that god put here for us to all enjoy,how can that be wrong


----------



## Hotwired (Feb 19, 2010)

Babs34 said:


> *I'm with you. I'm COMPLETELY against abortion. At the same time, I do not feel "any" Christian is entitled to inflict their personal view upon individuals. God gave us free will....right or wrong.*


This guy got it right.


----------



## FollyFool (Feb 19, 2010)

stonesour said:


> Im a practicing catholic. I know about morals and what is right and wrong but im having issues with weed. Here is some issues that im dealing with on a personal level if anyone wants to join in feel free.
> 
> I know that to be good christian you have to abide by the laws but sometimes the laws are misconstrued. Lets take for example abortion. Abortion is legal but morally wrong. So just right there some laws are even wrong. So i think that marijuana even though its illigal is morally on the same page as drinking. Drinking in my opionion is worse than marijuana. you can get alcohol addiction, overdose on alcohol, impare your motor skills so severly that it kills other inocent people. just to name a few. Even our state is in dispute on the legality of marijuana and other states as well. Marijuana has just had this bad misconception that has led people to think that it is morally wrong when in all reality its not. I cant drink alcohol because im slightly allergic and have always smoked weed to aleve some issues i have like chronic pain. I guess im just looking for some reasurrance from my fellow tokers out there. My wife understands and has accepted the fact that im a smoker. She is a baptized and practicing catholic.
> 
> ...


ALL translations of the Bible give direction's on this issue in the first book of Genesis.


----------



## darkdestruction420 (Feb 19, 2010)

no offense guys, and im sorry if its more church oriented than smoking bud being moral, but its related to an answer you got from the question i think its kinda on-topic. btw im not flaming you or anything, i just want to discuss it 
the bible has had so much taken out from it(by the church itself to increase their power and control people)and so many translation errors how can you believe its *the word of god*? its been altered so much by power hungry people in the church these last 2000 yrs.(also, im not saying ALL of the church people were like that. but their was a good deal of them, its pretty hard to deny that their were people like that in the church.)


----------



## Natures Cure (Feb 19, 2010)

IMHO our creator put cannabis on this earth for us to use. To put it simply, MJ helps with many symptoms of "conditions" and helps to expand our mind.

Our lives were meant to be so much more organic. Nothing close to the way we live today.* How we should be living is a whole different thread.* Since living organically means no trillion dollar drug companies MJ was there as one remedy among many herbs and such to be grown and used organically, naturally. One of natures cures.

Religion becomes the real issue when it begins to interfere with what comes *naturally *and *normally*. Our creator never meant for us to have a religion. He asked us to be led from within, and to exist as spiritual beings in a vessel (ya body). That basic truth is applicable for just about any religion. So long as your not a satanist or something to that effect.

Spirituality is what you should be seeking. Forget religion and "religious" people. Grow your spirit, grow your soul. Maybe you should ditch both pot and religion for a while; and see whats left of life.

 &


----------



## KeegoSmalls (Feb 19, 2010)

Live the life you love and love the life you live


----------



## darkdestruction420 (Feb 19, 2010)

ahahaha, you really think i care wht you say about me? standing up to a bully does not make me a bully. im done, ive got no further reason to talk to you, i said what i wanted to say already, arguing w/a guy like you is a waste of my time.


----------



## Natures Cure (Feb 19, 2010)

growin4myhead said:


> I don't remember reading in the bible anywhere that smoking marijuana was prohibited.....as a matter of fact doesn't the bible hint at it being a usefull plants?
> 
> *What is the Word of God on the Cannabis plant? The hemp plant (scientific name: cannabis, slang: marijuana) is one of the many useful herbs "yielding seed after its kind" created and blessed by God on the third day of creation, "and God saw that it was good." (Genesis 1:12) He gave hemp for people to use with our free will.
> God said, "Behold, I have given you every herb bearing seed which is upon the face of all the earth.To you it will be for meat."  And God saw everything that he had made, and, behold, it was very good. (Genesis 1:29-31) The Bible predicts some herb's prohibition. "Now the Spirit speaketh expressly, that in the latter times, some shall  speak lies in hypocrisy  commanding to abstain from meats which God hath created to be received with thanksgiving of them which believe and know the truth. (Paul: 1 Timothy 4:1-3)
> ...


Never knew these passages really existed. This is some of the best shit I have read on RIU yet. Id rep u twice if I could. One will do however.

 & 

Religion can kiss-ass


----------



## Hotwired (Feb 19, 2010)

darkdestruction420 said:


> arguing w/a guy like you is a waste of my time.


I hate to see you go so soon. I was just getting warmed up. Ok Caped crusader. Until next time


----------



## darkdestruction420 (Feb 19, 2010)

I just wanted to say sorry to stonesour, I didnt want to drag this thread off like that but he(hotwired) made it pretty hard to let it slide. forgive me.


----------



## kmoo (Feb 19, 2010)

if i was reading an instruction booklet, i'd make sure it had been written by people who had actually seen the item they were describing in great detail

there are that many contradictions in yer booklet that you could probably find text to justify just about anything you wanted, some if it would have to be twisted somewhat but you guys are all over that lol


----------



## HookdOnChronics (Feb 19, 2010)

darkdestruction420 said:


> no offense guys, and im sorry if its more church oriented than smoking bud being moral, but its related to an answer you got from the question i think its kinda on-topic. btw im not flaming you or anything, i just want to discuss it
> the bible has had so much taken out from it(by the church itself to increase their power and control people)and so many translation errors how can you believe its *the word of god*? its been altered so much by power hungry people in the church these last 2000 yrs.(also, im not saying ALL of the church people were like that. but their was a good deal of them, its pretty hard to deny that their were people like that in the church.)


Very Very Very Very true! BUT... What I have to say about this, and what I have always wondered about this is: Yes, there are many "Lost books of the Bible" Like the Book of Enoch (great read BTW) Anyways. My issue has always been what to believe and what not to believe. Because how easy would it be for someone to alter one of those "Lost books of the Bible" and just say here, look what I found...
You guys feel what I'm sayin? I dunno, just something to think about, I'm a Christian and love God with my whole heart. I don't think that there is anything wrong at all with smoking a plant the HE put here for US.

[Genesis 1:29, Then God said, "I give you every seed-bearing plant on the face of the whole earth and every tree that has fruit with seed in it. They will be yours for food.]

Peace brothers!


----------



## BigTitLvr (Feb 19, 2010)

stonesour said:


> Im a practicing catholic. I know about morals and what is right and wrong but im having issues with weed. Here is some issues that im dealing with on a personal level if anyone wants to join in feel free.
> 
> I know that to be good christian you have to abide by the laws but sometimes the laws are misconstrued. Lets take for example abortion. Abortion is legal but morally wrong. So just right there some laws are even wrong. So i think that marijuana even though its illigal is morally on the same page as drinking. Drinking in my opionion is worse than marijuana. you can get alcohol addiction, overdose on alcohol, impare your motor skills so severly that it kills other inocent people. just to name a few. Even our state is in dispute on the legality of marijuana and other states as well. Marijuana has just had this bad misconception that has led people to think that it is morally wrong when in all reality its not. I cant drink alcohol because im slightly allergic and have always smoked weed to aleve some issues i have like chronic pain. I guess im just looking for some reasurrance from my fellow tokers out there. My wife understands and has accepted the fact that im a smoker. She is a baptized and practicing catholic.
> 
> ...


No, it is NOT wrong. Why? Because if your morality is bible-based or ethically based, the choice is still yours to make individually. 

Responsibility is the key, ie: are you hurting anyone by your actions? If not, then bible or legal ethically based arguments against your actions are simply trying to regulate behavior. 

Look, drugs include anything which is used to have a desired effect on the mind/body. Jesus turned water into wine, and there's evidence that the "sacramental oil" used to anoint (by pouring over) the high priests and kings of ancient Israel was cannabis oil; which sent the recipient into a meditative trance to reach god. And Rx drugs can eliminate pain by blocking nerve responses to the brain and allow you to enjoy life again. 

Humans will ALWAYS attempt to use chemicals for a desired affect and to reach different states of consciousness. Prohibiting it is a politician's trick for a pretense of moral high ground, while enriching the government's legal/punitive system...and all with the backing of their bedfellows: the Churches.

So don't be fooled by the introduction of morality into the argument. This is par for the course for religious people and the drug being prohibited is transitory with each generation. Cannabis is a particularly hated drug (along with mushrooms and natural psychedelics) because after a short while of use so many people are woken up to the BS being handed to them from most authority figures. 

God does not care what your preference is for a recreational drug or a painkilling drug- unless you harm others in the process.


----------



## Drr (Feb 19, 2010)

stonesour said:


> Im a practicing catholic. I know about morals and what is right and wrong but im having issues with weed. Here is some issues that im dealing with on a personal level if anyone wants to join in feel free.
> 
> I know that to be good christian you have to abide by the laws but sometimes the laws are misconstrued. Lets take for example abortion. Abortion is legal but morally wrong. So just right there *some laws are even wrong*. So i think that marijuana even though its illigal is *morally on the same page as drinking. Drinking in my opionion is worse than marijuana.* you can get alcohol addiction, overdose on alcohol, impare your motor skills so severly that it kills other inocent people. just to name a few. Even our state is in dispute on the legality of marijuana and other states as well. Marijuana has just had this bad misconception that has led people to think that it is morally wrong when in all reality its not. I cant drink alcohol because im slightly allergic and have always smoked weed to aleve some issues i have like chronic pain. I guess im just looking for some reasurrance from my fellow tokers out there. My wife understands and has accepted the fact that im a smoker. She is a baptized and practicing catholic.
> 
> ...



All good points.. I highlighted the best ones.
There's no need for a religion or laws if people used there heart instead of their crazy little minds..

It's illegal for reasons they don't actually tell you about..

the plant could kill many billion dollar industries if utilized like our ancestors used to..

Muhahahahahaha one day... one day..


----------



## qptyqpty (Feb 20, 2010)

as a catholic you should know God gave us all seed bearing plants to do with as we see fit. 

No, it is not a moral issue at all. Unless you were _forcing_ people to smoke it.


----------



## nugbuckets (Feb 20, 2010)

drew k.420 said:


> dude,your a catholic you can do anything you want ,just go to confession afterwards and say 10 hail marys and you should go straight to heaven.right..i mean,what the hay your preists can fuck little boys and still go to heaven,i think your good to go on a little bit of weed>


You know, he's right.

Do what works for you brother....good luck. Morality is in the eye of the beholder, and often that has nothing to do with God.

Peace.


----------



## Budsworth (Feb 20, 2010)

God why dont you people open your eyes?? Do you really think reefer is wrong because the goverment says it is??? And to be a good christen you must obey the law??? Abortion??? Fuck the law what do you really think about abortion?? Either your for it or not.
Do you really think that smoking pot is bad because the goverment says its illegal?? Think about this..When was the last time you herd pot killed someone??? Now think about this.. When was the last time you heard about cigarettes killing someone?? Is tobacco legal?? I think it is.. Or we a bad christen cause we smoke cigarettes??Open your eyes people.


----------



## drumbum3218 (Feb 20, 2010)

yea what he said


----------



## CAashtree (Feb 20, 2010)

god's got an entire universe to run, are we as a species so self-absorbed that some of us really believe that he gives a shit about what we do? free your minds.


----------



## Hayduke (Feb 20, 2010)

Morality is a personal issue...one persons morals are not necessarily the life rules for everyone...a pork chop is immoral to some.

If you are feeling guilty about smoking Cannabis...well maybe for your system of beliefs...you are being naughty.

Personally there is nothing immoral with smoking, or doing anything else you freaking want to do as long as it harms no one else.

Stealing liberty from citizens who use Cannabis is immoral...Killing and taxing in the name of a fairy tale...well I would consider that wrong as well!


----------



## cooker06 (Feb 23, 2010)

Wrong site for that question! lol but agreed with everyone... addiction can come from anything weeds included... Habitually addicted not physically though opposed to heroin or others


----------



## chitownsmoking (Feb 23, 2010)

i think discriminating those who smoke marijuana is morally wrong


----------



## Hotwired (Feb 23, 2010)

I think fdd touched my pooter and that is just wrong.

I never gave permission


----------



## laceygirl (Feb 23, 2010)

bcbudlover83 said:


> I consider myself agnostic but I will try to put your mind at ease.
> 
> 1st: The bible says that god created everything on this earth.
> 
> ...


----------



## laceygirl (Feb 23, 2010)

Babs34 said:


> *You're not at all wrong. Please don't take offense to my saying this...I am an ex-Catholic...went to church 6 days a week, confession.....the whole nine yards.*
> 
> *What I have always found in the Catholic faith and the way families internalize particular situations, is that there is this EXTREME and relentless guilt factor.*
> 
> ...


Good Grief... I am a catholic and I take everything they say with a grain of salt... My relationship with Jesus and God has nothing to do with going to a building full of people getting together to kiss God's arse... 

I speak to Jesus when I need to and he has blessed me with a good life... I thank him for it in my prayers... But NO WHERE DID JESUS TELL ME TO BRING UNWANTED CHILDREN INTO THE WORLD.... Abortion is science and the miracle of creation has been broken down into science also, otherwise we'd be having babies at bloody churches... Not every child is concieved in absolute love and perfect family unity and security... Get over yourself... ITS MY BODY and MY CHOICE.... Who is ANYONE TO TELL ME what to put into it, like Marijuana or be stuck with a pregnancy that wasn't wanted??? Do you know how many children are abused just because they were not wanted in the first place??? And their parents didn't have an option but to grin and bear it...? 

You need to worry less about the Catholic Churchs opinion and work on your relationship with GOD and Jesus.. I don't go to Church, I had to at Catholic school, and hated that I was forced to go.. Religion is meant to be beautiful and expressive and full of love... Love for yourself and love for others, not doctrine and rules... Jesus didn't work like that... 

Remember God sent Jesus to us, apparently, and he was preaching a different kind of word... not of punishment and fear but of love and acceptance and compassion..

By the way I've had two terminations (that's what they are called here) and I thanked God for getting me through both procedures.. And you know what? He saw fit to give those two children back to me, when I was with a man who made me feel ready to start a family... Does that mean I am going to hell?


----------



## futurekingofcannabis (Feb 25, 2010)

dude im catholic, go to church every week but theres nothing wrong with smokin weed morally. people tried to give me shit for it. *If a law is unjust*, a man is not only right to disobey it, he is obligated to do so. - *Thomas Jefferson*


----------



## darkdestruction420 (Feb 25, 2010)

futurekingofcannabis said:


> dude im catholic, go to church every week but theres nothing wrong with smokin weed morally. people tried to give me shit for it. *If a law is unjust*, a man is not only right to disobey it, he is obligated to do so. - *Thomas Jefferson*


 THANK YOU!!! I've been wondering which one of our founding fathers said that! Is that the exact quote?


----------



## ukgrower2110 (Feb 25, 2010)

this is a bit of a hard question to awnser, im going to ask you something, if weed never became illegal, if you had never heard anti-weed ads, would you think of it any different than tea or coffe coz they contain drugs aswell, and for a different argument on this topic, you have a ciggarete, you may become a smoker and die of a smoking related illness, the church sees this as ok, you have a glass of wine mayb once or twice a week, you may become addicted and literally destroy your life and even after recovery from the addiction live with permanent damage, the church sees this as ok, you smoke some weed and you eat 3 large pizzas and fall asleep, this is wrong? explain why exactly.


----------



## myxedup (Feb 25, 2010)

My 2 cents:
Everything in moderation is fine, it's only when something unproductive absorbs your life that it becomes a bad thing. This goes to encompass damn near everything including religion. I'm the kind of person that always has to look at all sides and find the counterarguments as well.

For instance, the argument that god gave us all fruit bearing seed to be meat. Well, does that mean that seeded crop is good and sinsemilla should be avoided? It's all just a bunch of Dogma or fine lines. As soon as someone can make you feel that what you are doing is questionable, then it's just the smallest effort or coercion on their part to make you feel guilt which is the main form of power that people typically try to gain.

We are told that we are made in God's image, having the capacity for emotions, free will and so many other things. As such, being in God's image that is, we desire to be admired or in power and then we are told that that is wrong therefore we are GUILTY. We are also told about Adamic sin, we are guilty and will die for a crime that someone else committed again teaching us from birth on that we are Guilty, and it all just continues on from there. It's all just a power play to make us bow to the will of whomever gets put in charge of us as they are placed there by some sovereign lord.

I'm definately the devil's advocate in this sense and if that offends some, I do apologize, But why is it that we never question the rulership of the one called GOD? If he is all loving, wise, just, and powerful, then why did satan and 33% of the sentient beings that had spent an undeterminable time with him, choose death over remaining servient to him? Does anyone ever question whether or not God is moral? 

If you were place before a dictator that was proclaimed to be wise, just, loving, and powerful and he dictated to you that you should kill 185,000 Assyrians in one night with only the same warning that every nation that they had previously conquered had dictated just before their defeat, would you be willing to end the lives of 185,000 fathers, brothers, and sons because you were told to?

If a dictator with the same traits and following told you that we needed to cleanse the land of all infidels and social deviants by placing them in camps to construct weapons of death to be used on their brothers and sisters until they died from malnurishment, abuse and tyranny, would you obey if it meant your life or would you spit in his face and cherish your demise?

Simply because something or someone is put in front of you as a leader, does not mean that you should obey them. I believe that 1/3 of the angels fell because they opposed God on issues of morality. It is reasonable to me that a majority would remain loyal in order to continue it's existance and that's why he still has a following, not because of his self proclaimed traits.

The whole reason I bring all of this up on a thread about the morality of cannabis is to ask why you are even concerned with it's morality. Are you asking this because of someone else's dictated judgement on it is having an impact on your processes of morality? I believe that all issues of morality should be rhetorically answered by yourself. Not everything is black and white and you have to be the one to judge those gray areas. The bible says it's wrong to kill, but if killing someone meant saving your life and the lives of your family, then by all means pull that trigger. Be your own judge and stop posting questions that are only answerable by yourself.

Best of luck to you in your life and hope that this doesn't fall on completely deaf ears.


----------



## darkdestruction420 (Feb 25, 2010)

thats a hell of a post, it must of taken a long time to compose it. unfortunately I'm fairly certain the original poster and the people who were talking about it have all moved on and lost intrest, mainly cuz of all the arguing and people attacking the op. +rep for your great post, i hope im wrong but this thread is taking its last breaths right now. lol


----------



## myxedup (Feb 25, 2010)

I'm sure it is but at least one person got to read it


----------



## fatalack (Feb 25, 2010)

I personally think that there is nothing wrong with easing your pain.I am believer in god and in most teachings say that he is big on forgiveness.If we are doing something wrong in his eyes I am sure that he would see fit to forgive us


----------



## myxedup (Feb 25, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> bcbudlover83 said:
> 
> 
> > I consider myself agnostic but I will try to put your mind at ease.
> ...


----------



## Drr (Feb 27, 2010)

adam and eve is a perfect example of a women can get you to do anything she wants.. even if it means fucking over your god..

;o)

sarcasm.. but not a bad theory..


----------



## Drr (Feb 27, 2010)

regardless the bible was written by people like you and I, a long time ago..

they needed someway to control the clueless.. and we still do today..


----------



## speedyseedz (Feb 27, 2010)

don't know if this link was posted already, but I thought it was quite interesting.

same thread but from the point of view of all catholics.

http://forums.catholic.com/showthread.php?t=214554


----------



## Hayduke (Feb 27, 2010)

fatalack said:


> I am believer in god and in most teachings say that he is big on forgiveness.If we are doing something wrong in his eyes I am sure that he would see fit to forgive us


Probably...but take his name in vain...talk smack about your shitty parents...think about screwing the neighbors wife...and this loving god will have you burn for an eternity

Diddling little boys evidently is cool...

The dude(ette) is all powerful...except when it comes to that darn devil dude, oh and evidently he really needs your cash


----------



## stonesour (Feb 27, 2010)

crz20 said:


> dude confess it who cares?
> 
> "*Every moving thing that liveth shall be meat for you; even as the green herb have I given you all things.*" (Genesis 9:3).
> 
> "He causeth the grass to grow for the cattle, and herb for the service of man." --Psalms 104:14 ​


haha, its not wrong!!!


----------



## FollyFool (Feb 28, 2010)

speedyseedz said:


> don't know if this link was posted already, but I thought it was quite interesting.
> 
> same thread but from the point of view of all catholics.
> 
> http://forums.catholic.com/showthread.php?t=214554


Thank's for the link.Amazing how many post there were so mis-informed. The person who posted it will cause brain damage, must be brain dead. lol Thank's again.Follow your heart with dignity,honesty & compassion.The rest will fall into place.


----------



## Babs34 (Mar 1, 2010)

speedyseedz said:


> don't know if this link was posted already, but I thought it was quite interesting.
> 
> same thread but from the point of view of all catholics.
> 
> http://forums.catholic.com/showthread.php?t=214554


 
LOL, after having only read the following excerpt, I may have fun with this at a later time when I am feeling a little more rambunctious.

I think it's safe to assume that the person asking if smoking is moral never really seriously felt the need to ask....avatar says it for me anyway. Damn, that chick's ass is giving me a headache--up, down, up, down...kind of like while you are in church.
Everything is so SO methodical in the Catholic church. If you ever sit down and ask your priest if it's ok, I assure you he will tell you it is not. 

This WAS funny!.and no offense to any Catholic (honestly)....I grew up VERY Catholic.

*Re: Marijuana = Sinfull?* 
"We went out into the woods and smoked"






Have you ever notice that when we sin, or do something we really shouldn't be doing, we do it in darkness? We do it hidden from view of others and ourselves? If I commit murder am I going to do it at the mall in clear view of everyone else? Or do I do it some place not to be caught or seen? The tragedy now becomes when we find others in the darkness and we do the sin hidden together. The the next thing you know we are justifying our actions to some how make a wrong a right. "They were always so happy and always laughed when they were high and we all had a good time. As odd as it sounds they are all on the Honor Roll at school, too, and are considered upstanding young men and women by everyone. I take pride to be in their company."
We need to ask ourselves what we are truly doing. If smoking grass is not a sin, why do you hide? When you smoke grass are you not being intoxicated, or "high"? Being drunk is a sin, but getting stoned isn't? Please keep yourself in the light and run from the darkness, run to Christ.


----------



## speedyseedz (Mar 1, 2010)

Babs34 said:


> LOL, after having only read the following excerpt, I may have fun with this at a later time when I am feeling a little more rambunctious.
> 
> I think it's safe to assume that the person asking if smoking is moral never really seriously felt the need to ask....avatar says it for me anyway. Damn, that chick's ass is giving me a headache--up, down, up, down...kind of like while you are in church.
> Everything is so SO methodical in the Catholic church. If you ever sit down and ask your priest if it's ok, I assure you he will tell you it is not.
> ...


i've smoked joints out in the city centre, what does that say about me?


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 1, 2010)

speedyseedz said:


> i've smoked joints out in the city centre, what does that say about me?


 
that you dont respect your local marijuana laws.... good for you!!!


----------



## speedyseedz (Mar 1, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> that you dont respect your local marijuana laws.... good for you!!!


I smoke everywhere I go, I smoke while driving. If I have to drive over 30 miles, I normally roll at least 3 for the road. I don't think it effects me the same anymore, I think it just stops me being angry at the world.


----------



## CSI Stickyicky (Mar 1, 2010)

Genesis 1:29 "I have given you all seed bearing plants to use..."


----------



## Babs34 (Mar 2, 2010)

speedyseedz said:


> i've smoked joints out in the city centre, what does that say about me?


 *.....says to me that you are a rarity.*
*Let's you and I take on city hall.** *

*..amazes me to no end that MILLIONS are adamantly against prohibition, yet all too willing to pay an attorney to bail them out of their supposed infraction.*
*Let's step up to the plate. *


----------



## Babs34 (Mar 2, 2010)

speedyseedz said:


> I smoke everywhere I go, I smoke while driving. If I have to drive over 30 miles, I normally roll at least 3 for the road. I don't think it effects me the same anymore, I think it just stops me being angry at the world.


 Now, see, I get this....and would argue it in a court of law mind you.

Road rage is all too common. For the most part, I drive short distances. "But"....emphatic BUT---never do I get behind the wheel where I don't encounter the moron who lives in their own little world of delusional euphoria whereas they are the only people on the road. 

I am an EXTREMELY defensive driver, minus the rage.....thank you MJ. 
,,,,,I could write the book.


----------



## mindphuk (Mar 2, 2010)

Unjust laws deserve to be broken. Besides, morality doesn't come from the bible or a god but from one's own sense of values.


----------



## speedyseedz (Mar 2, 2010)

mindphuk said:


> Unjust laws deserve to be broken. Besides, morality doesn't come from the bible or a god but from one's own sense of values.



If I were in an elevator or some other confined space, I wouldn't even consider smoking, it's my choice to do what I do and I don't like to force anyone to inhale my secondhand smoke. I think outdoors is fair game though. The only person I'm hurting outdoors is myself and thats my choice if I want to drive without wearing a seatbelt, again my choice. I don't see how its even legal to say someone can't do something when it doesn't effect someone else. The police should be going after murderers and rapists, the people that actual play a grave role in someone elses life.


----------



## thizz13 (Mar 2, 2010)

I don't find it morally wrong.


----------



## ledgrowing (Mar 2, 2010)

god made pot man made beer who do u trust?


----------



## speedyseedz (Mar 2, 2010)

ledgrowing said:


> god made pot man made beer who do u trust?


tbh neither


----------



## darkdestruction420 (Mar 2, 2010)

i couldnt agree more, the cops should be going after murderers and rapists, not peaceful potheads who grow bud for themselves and maybe sell to a few close friends! However i do believe that the people who are out in gangs running drugs leaders should be taken care of if they are violent or give orders for violence or stuff like that. They are the biggest hurdle to overcome to get people to realize bud isnt bad, its some of the ruthless people who take advantage of the fact its illegal to make money w/o a care for anyone else who are bad.


----------



## speedyseedz (Mar 3, 2010)

darkdestruction420 said:


> i couldnt agree more, the cops should be going after murderers and rapists, not peaceful potheads who grow bud for themselves and maybe sell to a few close friends! However i do believe that the people who are out in gangs running drugs leaders should be taken care of if they are violent or give orders for violence or stuff like that. They are the biggest hurdle to overcome to get people to realize bud isnt bad, its some of the ruthless people who take advantage of the fact its illegal to make money w/o a care for anyone else who are bad.



ok how about this for an mj law, it is illegal to sell it, and will be looked upon very harshly, however it is completely legal to grow your own for your personal consumption.

this way the "terrorist" that we fund by smoking weed will not be funded, it will not lead to harder substances because you don't come in contact with people who are pushing it.


----------



## macdadyabc (Mar 5, 2010)

hops and marijuana come from the same family. you have to use hops to make beer, so beer is way less natural than weed. weed wont kill you, alchahol will kill your liver and other insides. There may or may not be a god, but i dont think he would care that you loved mary jane.


----------



## Hayduke (Mar 5, 2010)

macdadyabc said:


> hops and marijuana come from the same family. you have to use hops to make beer, so beer is way less natural than weed. weed wont kill you, alchahol will kill your liver and other insides. There may or may not be a god, but i dont think he would care that you loved mary jane.


While what you say about alcohol is 100% true...Beer is very natural.

I have brewed many gallons, though I have not had a beer for months (a bit of a headache...and I prefer pot!)

Beer contains 4 ingredients...

Water 
Malted Barley (moistened to sprout, then roasted to varying degrees to stop the growth and impart color and flavor)
Hops
yeast

All very natural and possibly responsible not only for the shift from hunter/gatherers to farmers but for the continuation of the species prior to water purification.

However it seems to cause those with flawed DNA to act like angry baboons


----------



## stonesour (Mar 5, 2010)

Hayduke said:


> While what you say about alcohol is 100% true...Beer is very natural.
> 
> I have brewed many gallons, though I have not had a beer for months (a bit of a headache...and I prefer pot!)
> 
> ...


I agree, i brewed all last year and for some reason it just gives me headaches. I never used to but a few months ago my mom told me that my granfather was allergic to alcohol. damn my luck. Guess its weed from here on out.


----------



## dirtnap411 (Mar 5, 2010)

The only thing morally wrong with pot is the fact that it's against the law.


----------



## vallilynn (Mar 5, 2010)

FlyLikeAnEagle said:


> Being a christian is morally wrong.


i was born and raised strict cstholic, i dont think its wrong to smoke a j, like they say does it make you steal and lie and deprive your family of love no it dont it makes you mellow and happy whats wrong with that?


----------



## darkdestruction420 (Mar 5, 2010)

stonesour said:


> I agree, i brewed all last year and for some reason it just gives me headaches. I never used to but a few months ago my mom told me that my granfather was allergic to alcohol. damn my luck. Guess its weed from here on out.


 hmmmmm, I have the same problem. I used to love having a few beers or shots after work w/a bowl but I didnt drink for like 4 months and now every single time I drink i get really bad headaches. I never contemplated it being because im *allergic to alcohol* since it never used to do that when i drank, is it possible to *develop* an allergy like that?


----------



## Hayduke (Mar 6, 2010)

stonesour said:


> I agree, i brewed all last year and for some reason it just gives me headaches. I never used to but a few months ago my mom told me that my granfather was allergic to alcohol. damn my luck. Guess its weed from here on out.


I am still not sure if it could be the Ale yeast, and maybe lager yeasts would not have the same effect as they produce fewer phenols and esters...I believe these are the source of the headaches...I love beer and it kinda sucks but I was sick of taking advil. I have only drank during times of no/low smoking...those days are gone so no big deal, but I love the flavors of beer.

I also have a couple thousand dollars worth of brew equipment


----------



## theherbalistspecialist (Mar 7, 2010)

bcbudlover83 said:


> I consider myself agnostic but I will try to put your mind at ease.
> 
> 1st: The bible says that god created everything on this earth.
> 
> ...



True, but there are a lot of folks READING this blog. Does that count for something?

Good points BTW...


----------



## darkdestruction420 (Mar 7, 2010)

and alot of us here watch like history or discoverychannel or nat geo or animal planet etc, to get *unbored*. we just had a big ol thread about it actually. Your points were all good thoufh like the other guy said.


----------



## stonesour (Mar 8, 2010)

darkdestruction420 said:


> hmmmmm, I have the same problem. I used to love having a few beers or shots after work w/a bowl but I didnt drink for like 4 months and now every single time I drink i get really bad headaches. I never contemplated it being because im *allergic to alcohol* since it never used to do that when i drank, is it possible to *develop* an allergy like that?


I dont really know. My mom told me so im sure its wrong..  I really enjoy the taste of beer and maybe just one isnt all that bad but really i cannot drink at all. 

I cant believe this post got so big. Thanks everyone!!!! pretty cool really. I read all of the posts and expected all of it really. I asked my priest if driving over the speed limit was a sin because it was against the law and he said that the church isnt really going to look at minor law disturbances and call them a sin. I know marijuana is a serious offense so that is where im torn really. I know it helps me more than narcodics. I started on vicodins and that led to lortabs and then oxys and that is a road better off not traveled if you know what i mean and i was on it for a long time. Weed for me helped more than all those pain killers. I got off narcodics and started smoking weed again. It helps my pain managment (better than narcodics for me) and i feel way better. I actually have side effects from tylonol so weed is even better than that. So without going into another tangant I just honostly believe its not wrong and its just a matter of time before everyone else finds that out. My dad finially did and we smoke together now how cool is that? He sees the benefits and now is my local growing competition. lol


----------



## EmbraceTheMartian (Mar 8, 2010)

TO be honest i think that there is nothing wrong with smoking weed as long as you dont become lazy. Lazyness is slothful and slothful is wrong but hey everyone is lazy sometimes. Just dont let weed consume your life. Other than that smoke it up and enjoy your high


----------



## speedyseedz (Mar 9, 2010)

EmbraceTheMartian said:


> TO be honest i think that there is nothing wrong with smoking weed as long as you dont become lazy. Lazyness is slothful and slothful is wrong but hey everyone is lazy sometimes. Just dont let weed consume your life. Other than that smoke it up and enjoy your high



never think that weed makes you lazy, because it doesn't, its just an excuse that people use to be lazy.


----------



## darkdestruction420 (Mar 9, 2010)

personally i think its more the anti-marijuana culture that cultivates the myth marijuana makes you *lazy and stupid*. its ridiculous, it really is. thats one of the myths I hate the most cuz like you said-It's total bullshit.


----------



## colbalt...blue (Mar 26, 2010)

stonesour said:


> So without going into another tangant I just honostly believe its not wrong and its just a matter of time before everyone else finds that out. My dad finially did and we smoke together now how cool is that? He sees the benefits and now is my local growing competition. lol


this is cool, must admit sourstone i had a problem knowing how to respond to your OP. i got the spirit of what you were saying "is it _wrong_?" but can we really only ask "is it beneficial?" and weigh up the benefits opposed the cons such as social stigma being rejected by those around? basically status. heres a recap.

wrong= our status being downgraded in eyes of those around.
right= our status improving in the eyes of those around. 

thanks to our huge frontal lobes even the possibility of a future downgrading is often enough to deter us from acts which would enrage our community. it was never the fear of hell that bothered me ... it was being treated like i had just shat in the soup by the rest of the family that really sucked.


----------



## colbalt...blue (Mar 26, 2010)

"slothfulness is wrong" whoever said this? it would be quite cute and a bit of a giggle if a child said it, to think that this has been said by a person who is capable of having children themselves or worse, already has children under their charge, fills me with dread. ... not really ... just being dramatic, i accept that we are all capable of being childlike whilst believing we are "all growed up".

oh nearly forgot ... 1 Timothy 6:17 "god who giveth us all things richly to enjoy"


----------



## madcatter (Mar 26, 2010)

Genesis 1:12 God gave us plants with seed in their kind, and God saw that it was good.... and who am I to over rule God?


----------



## afrawfraw (Mar 28, 2010)

OK, let's break it down...

Bible says it's ok to grow any seed "GOD" has "Supplied" for you...This was before the industrial revolution.

When lumber companies and plastic companies and fuel companies recognized the threat cannabis would have to their empires, they had lobbyists sway the presidents into criminalizing it.

You suffer from Capitalistic Smut...

Smoke your weed like your "GOD" wanted you too...

Oh, and for the record, Jesus' toga was probably hemp.

Cotton was like Gucci back then. (No cotton machine)


----------



## Hayduke (Mar 28, 2010)

afrawfraw said:


> Oh, and for the record, Jesus' toga was probably hemp.
> 
> Cotton was like Gucci back then. (No cotton machine)


Good point.


----------



## Radiate (Mar 28, 2010)

I'd have to ask, HOW can smoking marijuana be morally wrong? Aside from the garbage everyone else wants to tell us about our beloved herb.... I'm drawing a complete blank.


----------



## God's Balls (Mar 28, 2010)

The problem with herb is that it makes the serfs start asking questions.


----------



## socalbuddha420 (Mar 28, 2010)

statik said:


> I know EXACTLY what you are going through here. Just last year I went into a major Christian kick..and had to figure out if I could continue smoking my cannabis.
> 
> Let me help to ease your mind here:
> 
> ...



thats what ive been saying this whole time to my family and they now finaly got it marijuana is one of earths wonders that god put here for us.


----------

